# How to break the news?



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've just founf out I'm pregnant (about 3-4 weeks we reckon, so very early days), after having been trying naturally for several years, then doing clomid for 8 months. One of my sisters is in her second trimester. My oher sister has been desperately (and telling everyone about) trying for a baby for the last year, which hasn't happened yet. She's getting quite stressed out about it.
I love both my sisters dearly - I have no qualms about telling my (pregnant) sister, but am terrified of telling my other sister. I think she'd be very hurt later on if she learned I'd told my mum and other sister early and not her.
At the same time, I felt like the stuffing had been kicked out of my when my 18 year old sister announced she was pregnant, and I'm worried about the effect my news would have on older sister.
Any advice on what to do? We're a very close family, planning on telling our parents this weekend, but not wider family until 12 week scan naturally. I'd appreciate your thoughts - I don't want to be insensitive, as I know exactly how she feels!
xxx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Clairey179,

Congratulations on being pregnant!    That is so exciting !.

Such a dilema and very personal to everyone depending on relationships with family members.  If it were me, I'd rather know/ be told early on than have the risk of finding out from someone else.  I think you need to way up the outcome of either scenarios - i.e. what would make her feel worse? - finding out now from you or much later down the line possibly from someone else?  I'm sure she'll be absolutely delighted for you especially knowing what you've been through.  It may give her hope that there are treatments out there that can help!

Good luck and sending you lots of luck for a happy healthy pregnancy. xxx


----------



## DnG23 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Clairey179,
I totally agree with Rhubarb. It is difficult to say as only you know your relationship with your sister.  As she is the eldest and even her kid sister is pregnant, she may well take it badly.  However, she is your sister and will probably not show her upset in front of you. If I were you, I'd tell her first, and be honest with her.  Tell her why you are telling her first - let her know what you just told us.  She'll probably appreciate that you considered her feelings and also, you know how she is feeling as you have been through it yourself.
Good luck with your sister and your next 9 months! x


----------

